# Smoked ribs at 150 degress



## cubano15

Good morning everybody,

  So I know the traditional method of smoking ribs at 225, with the 3-2-1 method. I have actually found that the wrapping of 2 hours is a bit much. For me, it tends to over tenderize the ribs. So I have gone away from that and now just wrap for about 30-45 minutes. But this morning, I got to thinking, has anyone smoked ribs at 150 for a extended time?


----------



## hardcookin

If you smoke them at 150 how will they get done?
I smoke all my ribs @ 275 and just cook them through without wrapping.


----------



## cubano15

I would let them smoke for 4-5 hours at 150, then raise smoker to 225, wrap in foil, let them cook for about 40 mins. Once done, unwrap them and back on Smoker for about 30 mins and add sauce. Raising the temp to 250.


----------



## SmokinAl

Safety wise you are taking a big chance smoking anything that doesn't have cure in it at that low a temp.
Do like Doug does & just keep them uncovered the whole time, there is no need to foil them.
The IT for good juicy ribs is 190-205.
Your process is not going to get you anywhere near those temps.
Here is a thread I did on ribs. I foiled these.
You may find it interesting, if your looking for tender juicy ribs, that are not quite FOTB tender.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works.240916/
Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

cubano15 said:


> I would let them smoke for 4-5 hours at 150, then raise smoker to 225, wrap in foil, let them cook for about 40 mins. Once done, unwrap them and back on Smoker for about 30 mins and add sauce. Raising the temp to 250.




I understand your thoughts on this one.
However the first goal is to get the internal Temp to 140° in less than 4 hours.
Since a rack of ribs is so thin, it won't take as long to get to 140° as a Roast, but 150° is a bit low, because it's only 10° higher than your target IT. Try your method using 180° smoker Temp for your first 4 hours, instead of 150°. That should make it safe.

Report back & let us know your results.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim

cubano15 said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> So I know the traditional method of smoking ribs at 225, with the 3-2-1 method. I have actually found that the wrapping of 2 hours is a bit much. For me, it tends to over tenderize the ribs. So I have gone away from that and now just wrap for about 30-45 minutes. But this morning, I got to thinking, has anyone smoked ribs at 150 for a extended time?



There is also the school of thought that 3-2-1 is for full Spare Ribs NOT for Back Ribs. 2-2-1 is generally more accepted for babys.

But the most simple as already suggested is just not foiling them at all. Spritz if you want.


----------



## cubano15

Thanks for all the advice. I am thinking starting at the 150, then raising it to 200 after 2 hours. Then I will get out of the danger zone plus get lots of smoke into the ribs.


----------



## cubano15

Here is the start.













DE7946D6-F6D1-4EF2-8F15-DFFE1C15E16F



__ cubano15
__ Jan 8, 2018


----------



## cubano15

4DE90D18-2450-48D1-A548-3520FFFF23BD



__ cubano15
__ Jan 8, 2018


----------



## cubano15

Do you guys always use a water bowl?


----------



## Bearcarver

cubano15 said:


> Do you guys always use a water bowl?




Depends on what smoker you're using.
We never put water in the Water Pan in an MES.
We just cover it with foil & put it in place---Empty.

Bear


----------



## cubano15

I have a Green Mountain Grill, the Daniel Boone.


----------



## cubano15




----------



## cubano15




----------



## cubano15

Final product.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looking Mighty Tasty from Here!!!:)

Nice!!---Like

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Boy they sure look good & juicy.
What method did you use to get there?
Al


----------



## cubano15

Thanks everybody. They turned out pretty dam good. I will defiantly do them this way when I have the time.


----------



## cubano15

smokinal said:


> Boy they sure look good & juicy.
> What method did you use to get there?
> Al



So I started them at the 150 for about 2 hours. Then went up to 200 for another 2 hours. I put them on that pan with some apple juice, meat side down, then covered with foil for 80 minutes. Once they had started to move away from the bone and had that perfect bend, through them back on the smoker and added sauce for about 20 mins. Then pulled them, let em rest for a few minutes, then everybody dug in. Even my 5 year old daughter, who is a very picky eater, said they were delicious.


----------



## camgatr

Personally, With my MES40, I like to go 10-15 degrees above the necessary internal cooking temp chart for 10 hours. Then 275 for 2 hours to tighten the meat up. Add smoke chips every 2 hours. I don't like opening and closing the door just to spray or foil etc. Its a waste of time. Give it a shot.


----------

